# Free Spirit bike



## Stinky_Sullivan

I found one old thread here about a Free Spirit bike and little good was said about them. I was hoping to get a current opinion on them. This one is just down right purdy. It's got a $50 price tag on it.


----------



## rideahiggins

*Free Spirit*

I see a few of them around here. Usually the chrome is rusty and won't polish out. Probably 7 out of 10 I scrap because they are just too bad. $50 is about the price of one maybe a little more if it's real nice and you want to ride it. Most of them don't seam to have a lot of use/wear to them just rust. So maybe they didn't ride well or what?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan

The one in the picture seems pretty nice. I'm waiting to hear from the seller to find out if it's still available.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Sears sourced these from a bunch of different manufacturers.  The better ones with lugged frames were from Steyr in Austria, but most were probably Huffy, Ross  or some other US company and just as crummy as the manufacturers own line.  Like any bike, check it out and if it seems well made with quality parts it probably is.  When I was working on a lot of bikes when I was in school Free Spirits usually ended up as pipe cheaters.  There were a huge number of bikes sold in the early 1970's, and a lot of them went straight from the bike shop to long term storage in the garage.  Apart from one Austrian 3 speed I haven't seen a good one, but they did come in some funky 1970's color schemes.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan

The bike is quite a distance from my house. What can the seller tell me that would help determine if it's worth having?


----------



## rideahiggins

*Chrome*

Usually the chrome is the undoing of this kind of bike. Once it rusts, that's it, nobody wants a rusty bike. They are an OK low end bike. Even if you just have to have it, I wouldn't spend more than $20 in gas to get it.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan

I won't have to spend a dime on gas. My job takes me by there regularly. I just don't have the option of stopping for a look. If I get it, the seller would have to meet me at Walmart or something. I haven't heard from the seller yet so it might not even be available anymore.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

The one piece crank tells me that it's not the Austrian kind.  I'd pass on this one.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

The seat style makes me think Huffy built. $50 is a stretch, you'd never make your $ back if you decided to sell it. As was said previously, the imported bikes were MUCH better quality in the 70s.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan

Well, I'll file that info away for future reference. The seller never got back to me and I bought another bike instead.


----------



## vincev

Dont feel bad Stinky,you saved $50 .


----------

